# Boris Sheiko's 1st Book; Chapters 1-4



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2012)

The original translation of the program elitefts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2012)

I ran Sheiko #29 recently... It destroyed my soul... But I've never put so much mass on in 4 weeks time.


----------



## oldschool67 (May 7, 2012)

i remember that phase bro...congratulations on its completion and again...im jealous!!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 8, 2012)

Thats pretty neat, imma read up on some of them routines


----------

